# Is Hemparade bedding safe for rats?



## efcb (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi! I am getting my first rat babies next month and have been fiercely research and preparing for them, I came across Hemparade bedding and although the website says that it is safe for rats I thought it’s probably better to seek advice from here as here has never let me down when browsing for info! Should I order a few bales for my babies or should i stay clear?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hemparade is definitely safe! In fact, I very much recommend trying it out as hemp bedding is a great option for rats  It’s soft, absorbent, pretty dust-free, and controls odors fairly well.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Lots of people are very satisfied with hemp bedding. I bought a bale once but I personally reacted poorly too it. I ended up chucking the whole thing. My boys were seemingly fine on it, though (for the few days that it was in their cage).

...and don't feel like you need to commit to a bedding product. It's always good to try different things out to find what works best for you and your rats. No bedding option is perfect and personal preference is always an important factor!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

looks good, I use aubiose hemp bedding - great product! the bag was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hemp is a brilliant substrate for rats. But, I wouldn't recommend it if you have hairless rats or rats with recent stitches, hemp is a bit pokey to rats in these conditions. Other than that, I have heard nothing but good things about this bedding. Aubiose is a great place to source this stuff, you get a lot for your money, it's dust-free and pretty absorbent.


----------

